
Ask HN: Do you make desktop software? - Xunxi
Why do you chose desktop over cloud implementation? Can you share your experience; expectations, pitfalls, wins and advice?
======
CyberFonic
It is not a case of one or the other. I often implement programs to run on a
local server and the GUI is a WebApp. Personally I find QT, GTK wxWidgets to
offer minimal advantages over a HTML/JS WebApp. And I can always move from
local hosted server to cloud hosted server or back again.

------
sirrler_prog
I chose desktop because:

I live in the country (limited bandwidth) I control the source (nobody tells
me I violate their 'who knows what') My information is secure (my desktop app
is hosted on non-internet accessible computers) I have yet to see browser
based apps as powerful / native as true desktop apps.

Downsides:

You have to do more of your own grunt work. You have to do your own backups.

------
hufx56
Depends on your customers needs really. I work on stuff that goes on ships and
factory automation. No cloud required.

